# London calling!



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Dear All,Just wondering if anyone in or around London wanted to start up a support group, this BB is great (only just found the Young Adults forum though), but it would be good to have some 'human' support contact! I've been feeling pretty fragile lately and would be so grateful if we could generate some interest in meetings/calls etc. Also does anyone feel their ibs is connected to a history of anorexia or other eating disorders? My ibs only reared its ugly head when I went into hospital to get treatment for anorexia 3 years ago and has gotten progressively worse since (although better since I gave up the alcohol). Before that I never had enough food inside me for my bowel to register so I don't remember ever even going! I don't know how much of a connection there but I'm pretty sure that if its ingrained in the subconscious that food equals fear then gut is going to protest at some point...Love to you all, MWM


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hiya!! im from oxfordshire (near reading) but study law in birmingham. i email a lovely girl from kent too. i havent seen many uk ppl on here - mainly america!!Anyway, feel free to email me if you want - vicky###hanson.net about UK support!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Everyone, i am from London also and would really like to start a support group!Where in London are you from?


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi, I'm in North west London, near Camden, MWM


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm from near Reading, although at university in bham


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am from South West London, near Richmond. Camden is not far from me. We should meet up anyway even if we don't start a support group. Cool.Are you at uni? What do you study?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im at uni studying law!


----------



## misummer nightmare (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm studying English Literature, but unfortunately I'm having to intercalate this year on account of my gut, luckily they're holding my place for me so hopefully I'll be back on track by sept, though I'm not sure the IBS is too concerned with calender dates! I'd love to meet up, you can email me at mirandagold###hotmail.com and we could arrange a time. Hope to hear from you soon, MWM.


----------

